
Pixelapse is joining Dropbox - artsandsci
http://blog.pixelapse.com/post/109225261685/pixelapse-dropbox
======
aaronbrethorst
Props, but this should've been the lead sentence in the post:

    
    
        Pixelapse as a standalone product will
        continue to operate and be supported
        for the next year as we work towards
        this goal, at which point we’ll offer
        a migration plan for your work.

------
bake
Pixelapse looks similar to what Drew described in his YC application,
responding to the question "If you had any other ideas you considered applying
with, feel free to list them. One may be something we've been waiting for.":

His response: ..."a wiki with version-controlled drawing canvases that let you
draw diagrams or mock up UIs (Thinkature is kind of related, but this is more
text with canvases interspersed than a shared whiteboard) to help teams get on
the same page and spec things out better (we use Visio and Powerpoint at Bit9,
which sucks)"

------
minimaxir
It's worth noting that Pixelapse is YC W12, and has only raised a little seed
money since then.
([https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/pixelapse](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/pixelapse))

Seems like a little bit of Y Combinator vertical integration.

~~~
jscheel
I had never even heard of them, but seems like a pretty cool product.

------
avtar
Does anyone know if any open source alternatives exist, hosted or self-hosted?
We were planning on moving away from Subversion for tracking changes to design
related PDFs and PSDs and this seemed appealing due to the extra metadata that
could be displayed with revisions but now we're back to square one.

~~~
sogen
github supports psd

------
guelo
One of the worst things at my previous job was when the designers forced
pixelapse onto developers' workflow. It was so clumsy and there just wasn't
any benefit over Google Drive.

------
jacksayswatt
Not even close to decent source control.

------
bluthru
>We started Pixelapse with the mission of building the definitive version
control and collaboration platform for creatives.

Ugh, stop calling them that.

~~~
cwbrandsma
I'm with you on that. I seriously hate the term "creatives", I've only seen it
used in a derogatory way (either by or against). I just can't take anyone
seriously when they use that word to describe themselves or their clients.

Could also be a trigger for me, I word with a lot of designers, artists, and
videos guys/gals. Most are pretty good, but all the ones that call themselves
"a creative" are guaranteed to be pretty elitist about it.

~~~
btown
What would be a better word? "Creative professionals" comes to mind, but then
that seems to exclude hobbyists, who could still derive a lot of value from a
program like this.

~~~
bluthru
Designers design. Artists create art.

Almost every job requires creativity.

------
bane
Joining or was bought by?

~~~
zaroth
Yes.

------
MAGZine
Our Incredible Journey claims another.

Interesting though, Dropbox appears to be on a buying spree. They just claimed
Cloudon last week, now this.

~~~
jedberg
I'm pretty sure Dropbox has been buying a company every few weeks for the last
few years. You just haven't heard about most of them.

